# Mike Arnold's Methylstenbolone Log



## Mike Arnold (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, guys.  I am going to be providing my opinion on the new product from IML, called Methylstendblone.  This will be my 1st run with the compound, as my first attempt was discontinued after only 4-5 days, due to illness several months back.


Currently, my cycle is as follows:

Test @ 500 mg/week.
EQ @ 1,000 mg/week.
GH @ 3 IU/day.
GHRP-2 @ 100 mcg, 3X/day.
ModGRF1-29 @ 100 mcg, 3X.day.


I have been running these compounds for some time now and therefore, I will easily be able to disern any effects the M-sten provides.  I added M-sten into my program at 20 mg/day about 1 week ago, but chose to wait until now to report on it, as I wanted to have something useful to say regarding my experience with the compound.  This far, here is how M-sten has affected me at the above dose:


With M-sten, I have noticed both similarities and differences in comparison to SD, but without a doubt, M-sten is its own drug, having its own unqiue charcateristics which are easily differentiated from SD.  One of the first effects most people witness with SD is its ability to rapidly increase intramuscular water, while simultaneously reducing sub-q water.  This manifests itself in a full and tight appearance, which often occurs to a signifucant degree in as little as one week.  This effect was nowhere near as pronounced with M-sten.  I did not dry out, but I did not retain additional sub-q water either.  Increases in fullness, as well as overall bodyweight increases, were not as dramatic either.  Still, bodyweight gains were not too far off.  

Although previous users of M-sten have reported impressive strength gains, I wanted was very curious to see for myself how well it worked for me.  Therefore, I looked forward to being able to complete my 2nd round of workouts in week #2, so I could compare my strength increase to SD on a week by week basis.  Thus far, I am impressed.  I have consistently been using the same exercises for months and had previously plateaud, so any strength improvments made were above and beyond what I would have experienced under normal conditions.  The following are a few of my favorite exercises. 


1 week ago:
Incline hammer strength press:  6 plates @ 10. 
Dips:  405 X 10.
Machine presses:  390 X 15.
Overhead press:  285 x 10.
Supported T-bar tow:  5 plates X 10.

This week:
Incline hammer strength press:  6 plates + 20 lb X 10.
Dips:  415 X 12.
Machine press:  435 x 12.
Overhead press:  300 X 10.
Supported T-bat row:  5 plates + 10 lb X 10.




As you can see, I have increased my strength on every exercise consoiderably in just a single week worth of workouts.  These are the same type of gains I would make with SD.  I would like to make one final observation before checking out, in regards to the superior increase in muscle fullness encountered with SD.  This increase in fullness is often misconstrued as genuine muscle growth, but this mistake is forgivable, as it is not possible to difrerentiate between genuine growth and I.M water retention.  This type of water retention looks just like muscle, due to being contained solely within the muscle itself and not under the skin.  Steroids which cause this effect accomplish it through inhibition of the 11-b-h enzyme, but when the steroid is discontinued, levels of I.M water retention quickly return back to normal, leaving the user with his true amount of tissue growth.  If M-sten continues to deliver these impressive strength increases week by week, it is very likely that the amount of genuine growth occuring is equal to SD, yet it might might not be completely apparent when on-cycle, due to SD's ability to effectively inhibit the 11-b-h enzyme.  Still, I am only about 1 week into the cycle and a lot can change over the next 3 weeks.  At this point, any attempt to determine the final outcome is pure speculation.  However, there is one thing I am sure of at this point...which is that is that M-sten outperforms Dianbol on a mg to mg basis rather easily.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Dec 21, 2012)

Being the expert on AAS or at the very least very "smart"  im curious as to why your using EQ compared to other things such as Deca, Tren, Mast, etc. Also any particular reason your dosing it @ 1000 mg and not something higher or lower? Always like learning new stuff from you .


----------



## AugustWest (Dec 21, 2012)

B/C  EQ kicks fkin ass thats why


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 21, 2012)

Good log, very detailed. I'll be following.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 21, 2012)

Sebaco2011 said:


> Being the expert on AAS or at the very least very "smart"  im curious as to why your using EQ compared to other things such as Deca, Tren, Mast, etc. Also any particular reason your dosing it @ 1000 mg and not something higher or lower? Always like learning new stuff from you .



*There is no right or wrong way to structure a cycle.  Sure, I could make better "gains" by using nandrolone or tren instead of EQ, but I feel better on EQ and experience less side effects.  I also retain less water with EQ than nandrolone, making me look better...and even though tren makes me kook even better than EQ, I feel like shit on it.  The Test and EQ cycle is something I can run long-term without any major isues...an enjoyable cycle.

As far as dosing with EQ is concerned, Boldeone, in general, need to be dosed higher than most other steroids in order to experience maximum effects.  EQ also tends to reach the point of diminishing returns later on than most other steroids, so higher dosing make sense.  Unlike drugs such as test, tren, or nandrolone, which may provide great gains at 1 gram weekly, but only slightly better gains as the dose continues to rise, EQ will provide substantially more gains by continuing to increase the dose beyond that point.  We often hear many guys say they made great gains using 800 mg of test per week, but didn't notice much difference by going to 1,200 mg per week.  They may have gotten a bit more gains, but not dramatically so.  With EQ, this is not the case.  At 800 mg per week, results are just starting to manifest...and by going up to 1,500 mg per week or more, substantially better results will be witnessed.  Personally, I would never use less than 800 mg of EQ per week, as the drug doesn't work very well for building muscle at lower dosages, but at higher dosages ot can be a formidable muscle builder.

If you're intersted, I wrote an article on Boldeone for this website, which Prince may have posted in the article section by now.  You can find more information about the drug there, as well as how to use it to best effect.*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 21, 2012)

*One other important observation I have made over the last week is that unlike SD, M-sten has not resulted in ANY side effects...no appetite suppression, no lethargy, no depression, etc.  Thus far, from an outwardly noticable point of view, it has not provided any side effects at all.  This is a big plus, especially for those users who resppnd poorly to drugs such as Anadrol or SD, in terms of side effects.*


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay wow Mike good info !! Totally makes sense, you're putting up some pretty good lifting numbers what are your stats? Also in regards to NPP and Deca and how those affected you such as what kind of gains / side effects can you tell me a little bit more about what they did for you personally iv read your articles but was curious what YOU noticed on them, I know there pretty much the same thing, also what about Tren and you. Not trying to de-reail this thread( but you are in here and see this thread so I figured good chance to catch you) since its about M-sten which im also currently using on my cutt and its deff helping keep strength.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> 1 week ago:
> Incline hammer strength press:  6 plates @ 10.
> Dips:  405 X 10.
> Machine presses:  390 X 15.
> ...



Dam bro, you saying you press 540 on the hammer incline? or did you mean total 6 plates?


----------



## dteran61 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mike arnold whats a standard pct for orals?? nolva and clomid?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 22, 2012)

Sebaco2011 said:


> Okay wow Mike good info !! Totally makes sense, you're putting up some pretty good lifting numbers what are your stats? Also in regards to NPP and Deca and how those affected you such as what kind of gains / side effects can you tell me a little bit more about what they did for you personally iv read your articles but was curious what YOU noticed on them, I know there pretty much the same thing, also what about Tren and you. Not trying to de-reail this thread( but you are in here and see this thread so I figured good chance to catch you) since its about M-sten which im also currently using on my cutt and its deff helping keep strength.



Currently, between 255-260 @ 6'1.  Abs visible.  Nothing special, but I no longer focus seriously on BB'ing from a personal standpoint.  Rather, I am at a point in my life where my focus is mostly centered on helping others and continuing to learn, as I earn my living from the sport.

All forms of nandrolone work well for me, in terms of mass-building.  Actually, I make better gains with nandrolone than I do with testosterone, ona mg per ,mg basis....although best gains come from using both.  I prefer NPP simply because t doesn't cause sexual dysfunction and water retention is minimal, but as far as mass-building goes, both are great drugs.  You might notice slightly better gains upfront with NPP, but this is more a function of blood levels peaking faster with NPP compared to Deca, which take a few weeks.  However, Deca will result in higher blood levels in the long-run at equal dosages.

Tren?  I get horrible sexual dysfunction, especially when it comes to functioning.  Libido takes a hit, but not too bad, so long as I use test with it, but regardless of my test-tren ratio, I cannot avoid dysfunction.  Anti-prolactin drugs don't help either.  No matter what I do, after 4-5 weeks, even when using only 100 mg per week, dysfunction is guaranteed.  Of course, just like everyone else, my musculature gets harder, denser, and drier.  Mass gains are nothing special...and I don't gain much strength from it either, but it does change the appearance of my physique significantly within a short period of time..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 22, 2012)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> Dam bro, you saying you press 540 on the hammer incline? or did you mean total 6 plates?



No, it is 6 plates per side, plus a 25...so 12 plates plus two 25's, total.  So, that would be 590...not including machine weight, but remember, the weight is pressed up at an angle, so it sure as hell isn't a real 590 pounds. Hoping to get up to 7 plates per side within 6 months or less...preferably 2-3 months.  I don't go through a completely full range of motion, though.  I do them very similar to how Jay Cutler does them.  My previous best free weight bench, which I no longer do, was 405 x 12.  I plan on working my overhead press up to 365 X 10 by the end of 2013.  It might sound impressive, but it's not, really.  By the time you get there, it won't seem like much.  You will still feel small and weak.  What impresses me is seeing some of these Olympic lifters jerking almost 600 punds over there head...not to mention lifting if from the ground to their chest.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 22, 2012)

dteran61 said:


> Mike arnold whats a standard pct for orals?? nolva and clomid?



I wouldn't base your PCT on whether you used orals or injectables.  Rather, your PCT should be dictated by your level of suppression.  Some oral cycles can be very suppressive, while some injectable cycles might not be as bad as you think from a comparative standpoint.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Dec 23, 2012)

Im suprised you're not running a higher dose of this stuff im taking the SUPER DMZ 2.0 ( which as you know has the sten in it ) in regards to you reccomending it in a few other threads, but im also about 60 lbs lighter and a few inches shorter, so I would think you would be taking a heftier dose? This sort of ponders me into thinking im not a good responder I guess you could say? I have messed around with a few sponsors , and I've tried dosing shit that just seems illogical not to make impressive gains such as running 200 mg tren E.D , or the classic Cut Mix @ 2.5 ml ed,  60-80 mg dbol , all these I have ramped up of course and not just jumped the gun, I noticed the side effects from them such as tren cough , but gains were just never there , also I used these on different cuts so that might have something to do with strength gains but even physical changes nothing special from natty gains when I was younger, so this led me to believe all the gear iv had is pretty much bunk/severly undosed ( not sure why tren cough would happen though). Best gains I had ever seen was when the original Super Dmz  FIRST came out with Superdrol and dymeth and that was like my 2nd cycle and used that during a cut and it was just a game changer strength wise and mirror wise.

Same with on 3 caps of DMZ im not noticing much besides I guess holding onto strength and making very small strength gains which aren't overly impressive but I actually know its legit because of the company name, so im curious have you ever came across or reccomend anything that would perhaps cause this ( Adrenal/receptor fatigue  or shutdown or something along these lines)? Diet and Training are VERY VERY up to par iv came a long way and I transformed myself natural way before messing around so I learned what my body needed diet and training wise naturally.

I just dont want to keep throwing money out for gear when results just aren't overly impressive and I already stocked up the new Dmz rx 2.0. ( I have like 8 bottles just in case and also because like I said I trust IML products) 

Sorry about the long rant but it really got me thinking. If theres any confusion or things that would help you out that I left out feel free to post it here or pm me .


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 23, 2012)

you are a real strong guy!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2012)

Good review mike. Msten and EQ. Hopefully prince has posted that article.

Do you know what effects msten have on your lipids when compares to SD?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Dec 24, 2012)

dam mike. you are one strong ox!!


----------



## s2h (Dec 25, 2012)

nice log..Mike is def one of the brighter chem minds out there...and I know when i'm reading a Mike Arnold post it's 100% the real deal..no B.S'n with Mike..will be following along..


----------



## flex365 (Dec 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Good review mike. Msten and EQ. Hopefully prince has posted that article.
> 
> Do you know what effects msten have on your lipids when compares to SD?


I tried searching for that article, no luck. anyone find it? Perhaps Mike can post it again?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

flex365 said:


> I tried searching for that article, no luck. anyone find it? Perhaps Mike can post it again?



Look under articles section - rob posted it up yesterday


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Dec 31, 2012)

bump


----------



## s2h (Jan 1, 2013)

Sebaco2011 said:


> Im suprised you're not running a higher dose of this stuff im taking the SUPER DMZ 2.0 ( which as you know has the sten in it ) in regards to you reccomending it in a few other threads, but im also about 60 lbs lighter and a few inches shorter, so I would think you would be taking a heftier dose? This sort of ponders me into thinking im not a good responder I guess you could say? I have messed around with a few sponsors , and I've tried dosing shit that just seems illogical not to make impressive gains such as running 200 mg tren E.D , or the classic Cut Mix @ 2.5 ml ed,  60-80 mg dbol , all these I have ramped up of course and not just jumped the gun, I noticed the side effects from them such as tren cough , but gains were just never there , also I used these on different cuts so that might have something to do with strength gains but even physical changes nothing special from natty gains when I was younger, so this led me to believe all the gear iv had is pretty much bunk/severly undosed ( not sure why tren cough would happen though). Best gains I had ever seen was when the original Super Dmz  FIRST came out with Superdrol and dymeth and that was like my 2nd cycle and used that during a cut and it was just a game changer strength wise and mirror wise.
> 
> Same with on 3 caps of DMZ im not noticing much besides I guess holding onto strength and making very small strength gains which aren't overly impressive but I actually know its legit because of the company name, so im curious have you ever came across or reccomend anything that would perhaps cause this ( Adrenal/receptor fatigue  or shutdown or something along these lines)? Diet and Training are VERY VERY up to par iv came a long way and I transformed myself natural way before messing around so I learned what my body needed diet and training wise naturally.
> 
> ...


how's your e2?...do you use an AI?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 1, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, guys...sorry about the slow update.  For about 1 week, I was not able to post here at IMF due to problems logging in.  Now that the problem was corrected a few days ago, here is the most recent update.




I am about 3 weeks into my M-sten cycle at this point and based on how things have progressed, I have more definite opinions on this drug.  First of all, my strength has continued to imrpove impressivly every week I have been on this drug.  I have also noticed a significant increase in muscle hardness...not dryness, but hardness over the last 3 weeks.  In terms of water retention, this drug appears to be neutral in effect.  From a muscle growth perspective, this drug seems to provides considerable, yet consistent gains in muscle from week to week.  Unlike SD, which provides its biggest gains within the first 7-10 days and then tends to taper off, M-sten is more consistent, providing equally good gains each week it is used.  From a cosmetic and emotional/mental standpoint, I am still 100% side effect free, although all steroids will result in some degreee of internal side effects, such as altrnation in lipids, etc.  Of course, these health markes can usually be managed by taking the proper preventative measures.


Like with all new steroids, it takes some time to determine what the ideal dosing range is and M-Sten is no exception.  At this point, I am strongly convinced that M-Sten's ideal dosing range (for the average person) likely falls between 30-40 mg per day.  While a higher dosage will obviously work even better, I speculate that going beyond 40 mg per day may approach the point where potential toxicity concerns begin to outweigh the additional muscle building benefits.  Still, this is only a guess based on how others have responded to similar steroids.  It could very well be that 50 mg per day of this stuff is comparable to only 20-30 mg per day of SD, in terms of toxicity.  If that were the case, my dosing recommendations would likely change again.  In order to be certain, we would need to see comparative bloodwork from mutiple individuas.  This is something I am very interested in finding out, as a drug's toxicity level as always played a dominant role in determining its ideal dosing range.  A steroid's potency plays a relatively small role by compaison.  For example, if M-sten's toxicity was comparable to D-bl, we would have some guys using it at 100 mg per day with incredible results.  In turn, if D-bol was a toxic as SD, ost guys would likely only be using 2-30 mg per day, as 100 mg would pose a serious health concern.  In conclusion, most people will probably be quite satisfied at only 20 mg per day, while 40 mg is probably desirable for those looking for more extreme gains in size and srength.  One thing we know for sure is that the original doising guidelines of 8-12 mg were way off.   M-sten is quickly becoming one of my favorite steroids and during future cycles, I will be running it at no less than 30-40 mg per day.

I would be very interested in seeing someone here run this compound at 40 mg per day for 4 weeks...someone who has previous experience with SD, so they can make a comparison in public log.  The more people we have trying this stuff, the more we will learn.  I severely doubt anyone would be dispppinted with M-Sten at 40 mg per day.  If anyone here is planning on adding orals into their cycle in the near future, why not give M-Sten a shot at 40 mg daily?  The low cost of this "supplement" combined with its potency makes it a win-win situation for those inidviduals who are willing to try something new.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Jan 8, 2013)

s2h said:


> how's your e2?...do you use an AI?


 Honestly bro I have no clue what my e2 is  , ill be getting blood work VERY soon though that's one thing I neglect! I'm debating on either getting it done within a 2-3 weeks while still on cycle or maybe a month or 2 after this cycle to see if I'm normal , been blasting and cruising ( on orals) and not noticing much so I think something has to be off esp when diet and training are nailed without a doubt in my mind! I'm heavily leaning towards getting tested AFTER cycle like I mentioned, thinking it will be better health wise. 



Mike Arnold said:


> Ok, guys...sorry about the slow update.  For about 1 week, I was not able to post here at IMF due to problems logging in.  Now that the problem was corrected a few days ago, here is the most recent update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mike YGPM, ill be running 40 mg of m-sten only for a few days since my bottle is almost out id love to run it for 3 -4 more weeks and really take advantage of my last little oral blast before I come off for a while , ill let you know how it goes, check your PM.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 8, 2013)

Update:  5 days since my last update, I have continued to notice a further increase in muscle hardness and I am still side effect free from an external standpoint.  I have not performed this week's training sessions yet, so I am not yet able to compare strength levels from last week to this week.


----------



## flex365 (Jan 9, 2013)

mike, you've been doing the Test 500ew and the EQ @ 1000ew the whole time as well right?  just curious as to how you pinned that. twice a week? 3 times? was the EQ 200mg or 300?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 9, 2013)

flex365 said:


> mike, you've been doing the Test 500ew and the EQ @ 1000ew the whole time as well right?  just curious as to how you pinned that. twice a week? 3 times? was the EQ 200mg or 300?



I know I posted that I have been using 1 gram of EQ and 500 mg of Test per week, but I forget to inject so often that it is probably more like 350-400 mg of Test per week and 600-700 mg of EQ per week.  I can't seem to remember to pin more than once every 5 days or so.  If I could stick with a schedule, I would pin these compounds twice per week.  With EQ, I don't see any need to pin more frequently.  With Test enth, 3X per week is ideal for maintaining pretty even blood levels, but 2X per week is still fine.  I have never known anyone who told me that their gains were significantly better by going from pinning 2X per week to 3X per week.  In fact, I bet almost no one would notice any difference at all.  Pinning more frequently may cut down on the intensity of side effects, but total dosage is much more important for gains than maintaining perfectly even blood levels, so long as you aren't going too long inbetween injections.  You don't want your blood levels all over the place, but they don't have to be perfectly level, either.


----------



## flex365 (Jan 10, 2013)

that's cool, my question really based on those amounts (1000/ 500) of each. where you stacking a small amount of test with the EQ in order to pin less often or keeping each separate? I can certainly see with the smaller doses (400/600) of each it would be much easier to get it done 2x a wk. i would like to try a similar cycle at some point (Test E / EQ) and want to keep the pinning to minimum. i appreciate your expertise and thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 24, 2013)

Originally, I typed a nearly 45 minute long write up on this drug...and the FUCKING INTERNET lost its connection and deleted my entire fucking post...and since there is no way in hell I am going to re-type all of that, the following brief encapsulation will have to suffice.

In short:


It is one of my favorite oral AAS.
On a mg per mg basis, it is not quite as potent as SD for muscle growth, but it is pretty close.  I would say 20 mg/day of this drug is equivalent to about 50 mg/day of Anadrol...while 40 mg daily is equal to about 100 mg of Anadrol.
It is a great strength gainer and for me personally, right up there with the best of em'.
I experienced no outwardly noticable side effects....not physically, mentally, or emotionally.
It caused no water retention and made my muscles harder and denser as the weeks went by.  Overall, I liked the "look" it provided.
I believe that the ideal dosing range for this drug falls between 20-40 mg per day, with 30-40 mg being the preferred dosing range for those individuals wishing to experience the maximum in strength & size gains.
I believe this drug is less toxic, per mg, than other designers, such as SD or M1T.
When comparing this drug against the entire class of oral AAS as a whole, I give this steroid a 4.25/5.


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome; thanks!


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Originally, I typed a nearly 45 minute long write up on this drug...and the FUCKING INTERNET lost its connection and deleted my entire fucking post...and since there is no way in hell I am going to re-type all of that, the following brief encapsulation will have to suffice.
> 
> In short:
> 
> ...



Oooooohhh baby can't wait to start this stuff in three days!


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 25, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Originally, I typed a nearly 45 minute long write up on this drug...and the FUCKING INTERNET lost its connection and deleted my entire fucking post...and since there is no way in hell I am going to re-type all of that, the following brief encapsulation will have to suffice.
> 
> In short:
> 
> ...



Great log and this is a short and to the point review of it. Guys need to stock up on this before it gets banned, I know I will be!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 26, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Oooooohhh baby can't wait to start this stuff in three days!



What dose will you be running?  By looking at a pic of you in your avi, it is obvious you carry a good deal of msucle, so you would be more suited to the 30-40 mg per day dose.  40 would be best.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> What dose will you be running?  By looking at a pic of you in your avi, it is obvious you carry a good deal of msucle, so you would be more suited to the 30-40 mg per day dose.  40 would be best.



I was chosen to log it on RX Muscle so I will be doing 20mg ED along with 700mg test prop and 350mg tren a. I'd do more but I'd need another bottle and I am weary about running toxic orals due to the impact it has on my cholesterol.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Also, while we are on the subject...how do you feel about taking 20mg ED along with 10-20mg of dbol as well? Of course gains will no longer be dry, but I would image the synergy would be pretty good.


----------

